# My beloved stash!



## Nicala (Aug 15, 2011)

It's not very large. Then again, its not very small. It's shrunken down to things I find useful. Enjoy!









































  	Thanks for looking!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice and organized! I love that duo eyeshadow palette!  Who is it by?


----------



## Nicala (Aug 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Very nice and organized! I love that duo eyeshadow palette!  Who is it by?


 
  	Thanks! The eyeshadows are Stila duo eyeshadows (which are unfortunately discontinued). The palette is by Ben Nye


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 16, 2011)

Your collection is beautifully organized!! I'm in the process of reorganizing my own, and I've got some good ideas thanks to your photos!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Nicala (Aug 16, 2011)

thepicketywitch said:


> Your collection is beautifully organized!! I'm in the process of reorganizing my own, and I've got some good ideas thanks to your photos!!! Thank you for sharing!



 	Yay! Hope you post a picture of your reorganized stash


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 16, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Yay! Hope you post a picture of your reorganized stash


	I definitely will!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Aug 16, 2011)

O wow I love your collection so neat and organized!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice!  ... I use to love hard candy - although I'm shocked that you have a light colour (probably a highlight?) as I always link hard candy to bold, duochromes shadows and nail polish


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 18, 2011)

i love how organized you are!


----------

